# الفرق بين التوبيخ وادانة الآخرين



## kivan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*الفرق بين التوبيخ وادانة الآخرين 
​​* التـــوبيخ :

·	التوبيخ له معانى هادفة وبنــاءة لكى تظهر نعمــة المســيح ولتمجيــد اسم الرب فى النــور 
·	التوبيخ بدافع المحبة والأمانة والخدمة من أجل الأخرين وليس بدافع التعاظم والتشامخ وكبرياء النفس
·	التوبيخ لابد ان يكون بحكمة : دون اســـاءة للأخرين او تجريحهم 
·	التوبيخ من عمل الروح القدس مثل التبكيت على الخطيــة
·	التوبيخ لابد ان يظهر بقوة وبصرامــة ولكن بلطف وشفقة وتسامح
·	التوبيخ مبنى على أساس راسخ : وهو بكلام وأيات الكتاب المقدس
·	التوبيخ لابد ان يكون باحتـــرام وبكرامــة وليس بالأهانه والأزدراء

* تأمل فى كلام رب المجد يســوع بنفســه ، بالرغم من أنه الديان العادل ، عندما قال للمرأة الزانيــة : بكل حب واحترام وعدم تجريح :  وأنا لا أدينك - اذهبى ولا تخطئى ثانيــة 
* تأمل أيضــا فى كلام الرب يسوع المسيح عندما دخل بيت سمعان الفريسى ووبخــه بكل حب وعلمــه درســا لم ينســاه ، فلم يوبخ المرأة الخاطية عما فعلت قبلا : لأنها تابت بالحقيقة ، لكنــه وبخ قلوب الظالمين الغير فاهمين لرحمة الله ومحبتــه
* تأمل أيضــا توبيخ السيد المسيح لتلاميذه ، لقلة ايمانهم أو ضعف ايمانهم : فى كثير من المواقف : فعلى سبيل المثال : عندما كان معهم فى السفينة وهاج البحر وخافوا - وعندما لم يستطيعوا ان يخرجوا الشياطين قبلا – وعندما اهتز ايمانهم قبل ان يظهر لهم فى العلية بعد قيامته من الأموات - 
لقد وبخهم ولم يدنهم – لقد علمهم ولم يتركهم عميان – لقد ارشدهم وعضدهم واعطاهم القوة والنصرة والغلبة والحكمة والفهم والمعرفة 
* أيضا رب المجد يسوع وبخ العبــد الذى لطمــه : لماذا تضربنى ؟ - وبالرغم من هذا لم ينطق رب المجد يسوع بكلمة اساءة واحده لمن لطمــه 

وهناك امثلة عديدة ، لا يسعنى الوقت للحديث عنها 

من الأهداف الرئيســية الســـــامية للتوبيــــخ :
(1)	حتى لا نشــترك فى أعمـــال الظلمــة الغير مثــمرة
(2)	حتى نحــب أعمال الخيـــر ولا نســلك فى عمل السيــآت – بل نســلك فى نور الحق
(3)	حتى تــظهر أعمالــنا الحســـنة أنها من الله معمــولة
(4)	حتى لا نحيـــد عن طريق الحيــاة ولنتمسك بالوصية والشريعة
(5)	تــكريم المؤمن وازدياده فهما وحكمــة ومعرفـــة
(6)	معاتبــة من يخطىء بدافع المحبــة الطاهرة النقيــة وليس بالادانــة 
(7)	حتى ما نكون أصحـــاء فى الأيمــان والســـلوك
(8	حتى ما نرجع الى طريق التـــوبة ونكون غيورين فى الأعمــال الصالحة
(9)	وايضـــا للكرازة بشهادة الحق والحقيقة عن الله الديان للأحياء والأموات

بعض الآيات الداله على معنى التوبيــخ وأهدافــه "كما ذكرت" :-
افسس 5 : 11-13 ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها - لأن الأمور الحادثة منهم سرا ، ذكرها أيضا قبيح - ولكن الكل إذا توبخ يظهر بالنور . لأن كل ما أظهر فهو نور 
يوحنا 3 : 20 لأن كل من يعمل السيآت يبغض النور ، ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله - وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور ، لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة 
أمثال 6 : 23 لأن الوصية مصباح ، والشريعة نور ، وتوبيخات الأدب طريق الحياة

أمثال 13 : 18 فقر وهوان لمن يرفض التأديب ، ومن يلاحظ التوبيخ يكرم
أمثال 15 : 5و10و 31-32 الأحمق يستهين بتأديب أبيه ، أما مراعي التوبيخ فيذكى - تأديب شر لتارك الطريق . مبغض التوبيخ يموت - الأذن السامعة توبيخ الحياة تستقر بين الحكماء - من يرفض التأديب يرذل نفسه ، ومن يسمع للتوبيخ يقتني فهما 
أمثال 27 : 5 -6 التوبيخ الظاهر خير من الحب المستتر - أمينة هي جروح المحب ، وغاشة هي قبلات العدو 
أمثال 29 : 15 العصا والتوبيخ يعطيان حكمة ، والصبي المطلق إلى هواه يخجل أمه
أمثال 9 :7- 8 من يوبخ مستهزئا يكسب لنفسه هوانا ، ومن ينذر شريرا يكسب عيبا- لا توبخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك . وبخ حكيما فيحبك 
أمثال 19 : 25  وبخ فهيما فيفهم معرفة
لوقا 17 : 3-4 احترزوا لأنفسكم . وإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فوبخه ، وإن تاب فاغفر له - وإن أخطأ إليك سبع مرات في اليوم ، ورجع إليك سبع مرات في اليوم قائلا : أنا تائب ، فاغفر له 
تيطس 1 : 9 و 13 ملازما للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم ، لكي يكون قادرا أن يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح ويوبخ المناقضين - هذه الشهادة صادقة . فلهذا السبب وبخهم بصرامة لكي يكونوا أصحاء في الإيمان 
تيطس 2 : 13-15 منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح - الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا ، لكي يفدينا من كل إثم ، ويطهر لنفسه شعبا خاصا غيورا في أعمال حسنة - تكلم بهذه ، وعظ ، ووبخ بكل سلطان . لا يستهن بك أحد 
رؤيا 3 : 19 إني كل من أحبه أوبخه وأؤدبه . فكن غيورا وتب

امثال 28 : 23 من يوبخ إنسانا يجد أخيرا نعمة أكثر من المطري باللسان

مزمور 141 : 5 ليضربني الصديق فرحمة و ليوبخني فزيت للراس لا يابى راسي لان صلاتي بعد في مصائبهم
مرقس 16 : 14 أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر وهم متكئون ، ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم ، لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام 

ثانيــا : ادانــة الآخرين والنقــد غيــر البنــاء "الهدام" :

·	الأدانــة من سلطان الله يســوع المسيح وحده ، له كل المجد والأكرام والعزة والسجود
·	أوصانا الله أن لا ندين أحدا - بل نستطيع ان نوبخ ونعظ وننتهر - كما علمتنا كلمة الله
·	كل من يدين غيره ، يحكم على نفســه 
·	أو كل من يذم غيره ، يذم شريعة الله ووصيــته
·	ادانة الأخرين : هى نقد غير بناء – على عكس التوبيخ الذى له هدف مقــدس
·	ادانة الناس أو المجتمع : لا تبنى – بل تهدم ، فعلينا بالعمل الصالح والبر والصبر 
·	الأدانـة تسبب التشويش وتهييج السخط والغضب ، أما التوبيخ السليم فعلى العكس 
·	الأدانــة تسبب لك الأدانــة "دائرة لا تنتهى " 
·	ادانــة الأنســان للآنســان ليس لها هدف سامى ، أما التوبيخ له اهداف جميلة واضحة مقدســة 
·	ادانـــة الأخرين ، تحرض على الكراهيــة وعدم المحبــة ، وهذا ليس فى تعاليم المسيح
·	بصفة عامة ، الأنســان الذين يدين غيـره ، ليست له القدره على كشف نفســة وأخطاؤه

بعض الأيات التى توضح معنى الأدانــة ، ومن ذا الذى يدين ، ومن له سلطان الأدانــة :

رومية 2 : 1 لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان ، كل من يدين . لأنك في ما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك . لأنك أنت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الأمور بعينها 

رومية 8 : 34 من هو الذي يدين ؟ المسيح هو الذي مات ، بل بالحري قام أيضا ، الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله ، الذي أيضا يشفع فينا
أعمال 17 : 30-31 فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا ، متغاضيا عن أزمنة الجهل - لأنه أقام يوما هو فيه مزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل 
يعقوب 4 : 10-12 اتضعوا قدام الرب فيرفعكم - لا يذم بعضكم بعضا أيها الإخوة . الذي يذم أخاه ويدين أخاه يذم الناموس ويدين الناموس . وإن كنت تدين الناموس ، فلست عاملا بالناموس ، بل ديانا له - واحد هو واضع الناموس ، القادر أن يخلص ويهلك . فمن أنت يا من تدين غيرك 
رومية 14 : 4 من أنت الذي تدين عبد غيرك ؟ هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط . ولكنه سيثبت ، لأن الله قادر أن يثبته 
متى 7 : 1-5 لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا - لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون ، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم - ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك ، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها - أم كيف تقول لأخيك : دعني أخرج القذى من عينك ، وها الخشبة في عينك - يا مرائي ، أخرج أولا الخشبة من عينك ، وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك 
مزمور 50 : 6 وتخبر السماوات بعدله ، لأن الله هو الديان 

أعمال 10 : 42 وأوصانا أن نكرز للشعب ، ونشهد بأن هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للأحياء والأموات 


ولالهنا كل مجد وكرامة الى ابد الأبدين – آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع روحى مفيد خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل اوى يا kivan موضوع روحى دسم و عميق 
تسلم ايديك ..ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kivan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *جميل اوى يا kivan موضوع روحى دسم و عميق
> تسلم ايديك ..ربنا يباركك*


اشكرك اخى الغالى 


صلى من اجلى ​


----------



## kivan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *جميل اوى يا kivan موضوع روحى دسم و عميق
> تسلم ايديك ..ربنا يباركك*


اشكرك اخى الغالى ​ 

صلى من اجلى ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

